# Best Diffuser for DIY C02



## Tzac (May 18, 2013)

Power head works well but if you are using a canister then a reactor is the way to go.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I use DIY CO2 in my 20g high. Never tried a reactor. I wanted to keep the system as simples as possible, and didn't want any additional equipment in the tank. So the best low-tech diffusion method I've found is a limewood airstone placed beneath the filter outflow. The only problem is you have to replace the limewood every few months, but they're fairly cheap.


----------



## PlantNewbster (Dec 13, 2013)

So stay away from the glass diffusers with the ceramic discs in them?


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Ista mix max works great for me with DIY yeast CO2.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

PlantNewbster said:


> So stay away from the glass diffusers with the ceramic discs in them?


Some people say they have success using the nano glass/ceramic diffusers with a DIY setup; but I've tried several of them, and I could never get them to work. In my experience, DIY CO2 just doesn't generate enough pressure to drive the ceramic diffusers. Limewood airstones and DIY create an effect that is similar to the effect you get from using glass/ceramic diffusers with pressurized.


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/Internal/A130 and follow these instructionshttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


----------



## 2pac (Jun 29, 2013)

Do not use the glass and ceramic diffusers. They require pressure not achievable with a diy


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

2pac said:


> Do not use the glass and ceramic diffusers. They require pressure not achievable with a diy


DIY CO2 does not have pressure limitations other than a leaky setup. Yeast do not go dormant at higher pressures.



Smeagol said:


> Some people say they have success using the nano glass/ceramic diffusers with a DIY setup; but I've tried several of them, and I could never get them to work. In my experience, DIY CO2 just doesn't generate enough pressure to drive the ceramic diffusers. Limewood airstones and DIY create an effect that is similar to the effect you get from using glass/ceramic diffusers with pressurized.


The only reason it won't work is if you have leaks. Leaks prevent you from building sufficient pressure.



PlantNewbster said:


> So stay away from the glass diffusers with the ceramic discs in them?


Glass diffusers are fine for DIY. They're also more efficient at diffusing co2 than the other options. You just need to build a leak-free setup.


----------



## Thumper828 (Feb 13, 2014)

You have a leak some where in your system...


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Glass diffusers worked with my DIY CO2. I soaked the diffuser in water for 24 hours prior to using it.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 16, 2013)

TekWarren said:


> Ista mix max works great for me with DIY yeast CO2.


If you like leaks Ista Mix Max is great. Mine started leaking after 6 months, without being touched.

I would go with the Elite Mini with a good airstone. It worked so great I'm considering going back to it for pressure CO2. I would avoid Ista Mix Max like the plague.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I recently tried a glass diffuser with DIY for the first time. Bought it from an Ebay auction that specifically claimed that it worked with DIY. And it does! Although it took about 12 hours to get enough pressure to start working, because I'm using a juice bottle which isn't really intended for pressure, so it swelled a lot at first instead of building up usable pressure. Probably not too safe, but it's holding, and will wait until it's time for a new batch to replace it with a soda bottle. I bet it'll start up much faster once I do. So maybe in addition to leaks, some folks had a similar setup and just didn't wait long enough. Or had lots of compressible airspace in a bubble counter that slowed the pressure rise.

As for that Hagen Elite Mini and the instructions to turn it into a diffuser, I followed it to the letter, and got results far inferior to just running the airline into an Aquaclear HOB that was already on the tank. Putting the sponge on the outflow nozzle as suggested just catches many of the small bubbles, accumulating them until they merge and become large bubbles; which pop out, quickly rise straight to the top of the tank, and are wasted. I fiddled with it for two days, trying multiple configurations, and ALL were superior to putting the sponge on the outflow. But NONE actually beat the diffusion efficiency of just running the CO2 into the Aquaclear, so I went back to that.

I'm currently putting it to use blowing bubbles from the glass diffuser around, and it does a good job at that. But so will a smaller and less obtrusive powerhead, so I'll probably replace it eventually.

That is, if I keep the glass diffuser at all. Everybody has a high-pitched sound that they'll be particularly sensitive to and find annoying, the frequency of which differs according to age and gender. This diffuser just happens to NAIL mine, I can hear it from feet away.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Josiah said:


> If you like leaks Ista Mix Max is great. Mine started leaking after 6 months, without being touched.
> 
> I would go with the Elite Mini with a good airstone. It worked so great I'm considering going back to it for pressure CO2. I would avoid Ista Mix Max like the plague.



Most leaks with the ista is due to people not checking/seating the rubber gasket properly. When you do that, it works great. From the beginning I have also always used Teflon tape on the threads of the end cap just for added assurance. Never had a drop of water leak out of it.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is my set up on my 55 using a glass


















I get about 3 weeks of production per 2 bottles.


----------



## Pathfinder (Mar 8, 2014)

Italionstallion888 said:


> Here is my set up on my 55 using a glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup. What are you feeding your yeast and how much do you go through every month? 

I've done a single-bottle test rig on my 20 gallon in the past and saw results, but I'm wondering if these kinds of systems will end up being too much work when I ramp up the scale of them.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

2 cups of sugar 
1 tsp red star yeast
1 tsp baking soda
Room temp water
I change out 2 bottles every 3 weeks. I keep a constant stream of bubbles except for about 4 hours after a swap.
I have 2 diy systems running right new. I've got some ideas in mind to improve them. My weak link is the bottle cap connection. 
With my med/high lights and super rich substrate I get excellent growth and zero worry. My bubbles feed up to a baskey of java moss which then has running water from a hob going through it. Seems to work well.

This was during a water change. The water line is usually way above it. My betta uses it as a home, dual uses out of it.


----------



## PlantNewbster (Dec 13, 2013)

I might try with the Power head method first. But that comes later, I cant even decide what color sand I want to go with for this setup. Black Blasting or PFS


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

PlantNewbster said:


> Looking to get smy diy setup ready for my 20 long and I was looking into diffusers, would somthing like this be okay [Ebay Link Removed] Or do I need to go with the power head method


I use nano glass diffuser with Hagen Mini- Elite Power head place on top of it. Double diffusion. I have this set up in 3 of my tanks.


----------

